# Plou poc, però per al poc que plou, plou prou



## berepe

may someone translate for me this strange sentence?

""""""""*Plou poc, però per al poc que plou, plou prou"*""""

its too hard to translate one word by one word.


----------



## Mei

Hi there,

It would be something like: it doesn't rain so much, but it rains in a way that it's enough.

Wait for other opinons!

Mei


----------



## Cracker Jack

It rains a little, but no matter how little it rains, it rains enough.


----------



## belén

My dad always uses this sentence when it rains. 

It's a tongue twister.


----------



## berepe

thank so much guys,


----------



## Eva Maria

Cracker Jack said:


> It rains a little, but no matter how little it rains, it rains enough.


 

Cracker Jack,

Et felicito per la teva traducció d'aquest complicat embarbussament! T'ha quedat fins i tot rimat, com un rodolí.

EM


----------



## Cracker Jack

Eva Maria said:


> Cracker Jack,
> 
> Et felicito per la teva traducció d'aquest complicat embarbussament! T'ha quedat fins i tot rimat, com un rodolí.
> 
> EM


 
Gràcies EM.  Doncs perquè no sigui repetitiva la paraula rain, seria millor canviar-la així:

It rains a little, but no matter how little it does, it rains enough.

Què et sembla?


----------



## Eva Maria

Cracker Jack said:


> Gràcies EM. Doncs perquè no sigui repetitiva la paraula rain, seria millor canviar-la així:
> 
> It rains a little, but no matter how little it does, it rains enough.
> 
> Què et sembla?


 
CJ,

No! Non! Nein! Nee! Niet! Ja estava perfecta!!!!

La gràcia està en la repetició de "rain", igual com pasa amb "plou"!

Moralina: No retocar mai allò que ja ha quedat perfecte!!!!!

EM


----------



## Cracker Jack

D'acord.  Com vulguis.


----------



## brau

Cracker Jack said:


> Gràcies EM.  Doncs perquè no sigui repetitiva la paraula rain, seria millor canviar-la així:
> 
> It rains a little, but no matter how little it does, it rains enough.
> 
> Què et sembla?



Embarbussaments a banda, aquesta la veritat és que sona millor en anglès, per la rima dels sons de "does" i "enough".


----------



## Eva Maria

brau said:


> Embarbussaments a banda, aquesta la veritat és que sona millor en anglès, per la rima dels sons de "does" i "enough".


 
Brau,

No hi havia pensat en aquesta altra rima! Però no pots negar que els tres "rain" fan que s'assembli molt més a la múltiple rima dels "plou" de l'original.

Eva Maria


----------



## brau

Eva Maria said:


> Brau,
> 
> No hi havia pensat en aquesta altra rima! Però no pots negar que els tres "rain" fan que s'assembli molt més a la múltiple rima dels "plou" de l'original.
> 
> Eva Maria



Si, aixo és cert.


----------



## txinotxano

I know this expression a little bit different. Maybe a bigger chalenge for great tranlators like you!!!

*Com a ploure, prou que plou, Pau, però per al poc que plou, plou poc.*


----------



## berepe

thank you all guys
i 've already used it)))))
calalan language is too difficult))))


----------



## Heiwajin

Jo de vegades també l'he sentida amb un afegitó al final, pel que tot plegat queda:

Plou poc, però pel poc que plou, plou prou *per omplir el pou*.


----------

